# Anyone in Comal County, TX?



## Ezio (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone know of any TNR groups that work in Comal County? I asked my vet and she doesn't think there are any.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I see that it is near San Antonio. Call rescues and even google TNR and rescue groups in SA. They might know some group near what town you in. TNR is so grassroots that we eventually hear about each others' groups and what they are doing. I'm sure it is the same way, where you are from.


----------

